# Exclusive Car Care: Mclaren MP4 - 12C | Gtechniq TSP



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a McLaren MP4-12C that came in for our Correction Detail. The owner wanted long lasting easily maintainable protection, so GTechniq fitted the bill perfectly.*

Few before and after photos during the machine polishing stages:









































































With the machine polishing stages complete the paint work was given a IPA wipedown and then protected with a solid base of Gtechniq C1. C1 was left to cure overnight and then this was topped with Gtechniq Exo










Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer was used on all plastics and C5 Wheel Armour on the alloys and calipers.










All glass deep cleaned with Gtechniq G4 and then protected with G1 ClearVision Smart Glass










And here are the finished results....
































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks outstanding now.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work as per usual.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Incredible!
what a car and what finish. Perfect and Prinstine. can't get better than that. and in the shiniest, deepest colour too!

Fantastic advert for your work, well done guys :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing car, great job ...


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bloody amazing and an awesome motor.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

excellent work


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing work my friend. I'm sending you a pat on the back, recorded delivery.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

very nice - good colour combo and it looks like it was in big need of your work Jay - hope the customer is happy with how the coatings perform.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

no words..lovely work Jay


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, beautiful car!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Splendid stuff fella!

I'd have one over a 458, although not in black which for me hides all the styling lines/features, especially down the flanks.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice 50/50 ) fantastic CAR !!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd also tell the owner what to do so not to trash it again 

Great work.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Superb work Jay!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As always excellent work


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Awsome pics and write up.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Simply stunning!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, superb.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Simply stunning!!!! Fantastic work bud


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That has got to be the best looking car around, even better with that finish you gave it, absolutely stunning:thumb:

Kev


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb work as usual:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work Jay, gorgeous result :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super work and car


----------

